# Say What!!!!!!!!!



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> I've tried, but he's a rebellious Kenpoist. He needs a good whuppin'!



There just may be a bag fight;  Pal!!

It starts by :argue:  and then it will get to me doing :cuss:  and then will turn to this :flammad: .  You won't be ready for the  :bird:   then it will be time to :boxing: . When I'm finished you will be :flushed: . Afterward Seig and I will :drinkbeer  while Tess and Rusty sit on the side having opcorn:  watching your downfall.  Maybe then after that I'll buy a round for everyone.

:EG: 



:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

...that took too much conscious thought...but turned out good.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

Now didn't I make you and Ricky your own thread ..and also I do believe I made 'The Ring' for you two... 

*Pokes*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

I posted that out as a new thread from a different one as to not drag it down.:asian:  K


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that took too much conscious thought...but turned out good.   *



Thanks


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2004)

I think these two just need to  :jediduel:  and get it over with so there's no more  :angry: ...all the while I'll be  :sadsong: ...then we can get to some  serious :drinkbeer  and we'll all be  :drink2tha   and there'll be no more  :cuss: .


----------



## Seig (Jan 15, 2004)

:iws: Except for you, you're too young, you can't have any.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2004)

blah....details, details...always pick on the youngin'....as long as I stay in one place and hand over me keys....shall be fine.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 15, 2004)

I just get very forgetful whenst I imbibe... I think .. or do I get silly.. I forget..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2004)

imbibe....is that the word for the day...?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *imbibe....is that the word for the day...?   *



Tis a new day now isn't it..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

...still don't know what the hell the word means, though...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...still don't know what the hell the word means, though...:shrug: *



im·bibe    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (m-bb)
v. im·bibed, im·bib·ing, im·bibes
v. tr.

   1. To drink.
   2. To absorb or take in as if by drinking: The whole body... imbibes delight through every pore (Henry David Thoreau).
   3. To receive and absorb into the mind: Gladstone had... imbibed a strong prejudice against Americans (Philip Magnus).
   4. Obsolete. To permeate; saturate


POKES


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

...she must've meant the fourth definition....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

you are SOOOOOO gonna get it~!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

...S. S., D. D.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

Problem is.. you'd prolly like it......


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

..er......um....it's Kathie's fault!...yeah...that's it!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

*smirks*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

it's true!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

yesh it's quite true I am smirking at this very moment too.............


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

..please don't fall....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

tisn't far to the floor...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

....may not be far to the floor....but getting back up on the chair is the part I worry about...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

Be sure to don your cup tonight...............


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

yes....just gotta make sure it doesn't squeak..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

heheeee...  *POKES*

yesh indeed.. oh man I could soooooo say something.......


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

..hush...you..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

*soooo biting my tongue*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

exactly!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

well fine.. but you knew.....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

I know nothing of the sort.....you can't make me know...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

*gives you the look* wanna bet?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

Squeaks? what did i miss?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *what did i miss? *



...what don't you miss....:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yes....just gotta make sure it doesn't squeak.. *


SO, you are admitting to a mouse in your cup?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

ha...ha...ha...


----------

